# I need help with a weed..,



## Eroc777

I live just south of Charlotte, NC and a few years ago started having these lighter green spots pop up in my Fescue lawn. They disappear in late May as the weather gets warm and then reappear each year in October timeframe as the weather cools down. My lawn service diagnosed and treated this as poa annua but determined it was not as the treatment didn't work and the weed also does match poa perfectly. I've also thought that these could be patches of rye but they come back each year. I have tried killing it with round up- it came back and digging up every single patch- it came back. I am hoping someone may have some ideas and I can get rid of this nuisance weed once and for all. Thank you!


----------



## 2L8

Everything I read and see leads me to believe it is Poa trivialis. Try to pull out a single plant of it. If it is connected to others by stolons that is a major clue. The undersides of the leaves should be very shiny.

To remove Poa trivialis, treatment with glyphosate is necessary or digging up the affected areas. But you've already tried that. It makes sense to treat the area several inches further out from the light green areas, as there may be other barely detectable stolons underneath.


----------



## Eroc777

Can't thank you enough for looking. Would that come back each year like this?


----------



## 2L8

In my case it does. I have been trying to mechanically remove every single Poa trivialis plant in the patches for the last few years. Obviously I missed something, so most of the spots were back after a few months.

This year I started spraying them with glyphosate. No triv has grown there since, but dead areas are appearing. Better would be to cut out the infested area and replace it with sod, from a replacement area I created myself. Important: Treat a much larger area than is apparently invaded.

Have you made sure that it is really Poa trivialis?


----------

